# System.



## s515793 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good morning.I just connected my new system,but can't get picture.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Good morning. Your statement is roughly equivalent to "I just bought a used car, but it won't run." If you're asking for help, please provide more details. What system? Do you see anything (menus, etc.) on your TV? Any other symptoms that would help narrow down the problem?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you have something like a Fortec, you may just need to switch to NTSC. Check out this site:

http://www.sadoun.net/forums/fortec-star/3989-picture-rolling-black-white-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

s515793 said:


> Good morning.I just connected my new system,but can't get picture.


Thanks for the information. I've made a note of it in my little notebook right here. Once again, thanks for letting us know.


----------

